# My before and after pics from Dianabol



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Before cycle:



Last week of cycle:



10 weeks after cycle:



so what you guys think? i know i still need to cut some more, today its my second day of dbols 15 mg after 10 weeks, trying this one for the first time and i feel the lower back pumps already im liking this 15 mg ones!!


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

What dose and how long did you run it for? Good results though mate


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Fergie1979 said:


> What dose and how long did you run it for? Good results though mate


thank you  i run 30 mg first week 40 mg second week then 50 mg every week till week 10, tbh i think i should ve stopped at like week 7-8 because those last 3 weeks i just felt like i was on a maintenance stage kind of thing.. like strength was the same libido lvls were getting back to normal by themselfs etc etc but yh this time im gonna run it for 8 weeks only but yeah i think i havent lost tht much mass anyways loved dbols this time i prolly will run with test and deca after cycle


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

should have stuck at the same dosage throughout at 40,50mg. No point in doing that but never the less good results.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> should have stuck at the same dosage throughout at 40,50mg. No point in doing that but never the less good results.


most ppl told me to run it low the first week as it was my first time ever and then upping it up each week and stop at 50mg so it could get to my system alot smoother  but some ppl told me to lower it after week 6 but i stayed on the same dosage (50mg) till the end of the 10 weeks but thank you  doing my cycle now hope to get even bigger than that!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hardstyle said:


> most ppl told me to run it low the first week as it was my first time ever and then upping it up each week and stop at 50mg so it could get to my system alot smoother  but some ppl told me to lower it after week 6 but i stayed on the same dosage (50mg) till the end of the 10 weeks but thank you  doing my cycle now hope to get even bigger than that!!!


Thats all bro science bullsh!t mate you can very safely start with 40-50mg just have some nolvadex or adex ready in case your nipples feel tingly or puffy. Next time dont listen to bro science & read more facts. It wont go any smoother into your system of you start low & go higher or of you start high or go lower how is that even logical ?


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Good job bro! What was your diet like?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

You've done well there mate, should show a few Dbol only cycles arnt crap and are done right produce results!

How much weight did you gain?


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Hardstyle said:


> Before cycle:
> 
> View attachment 144705
> View attachment 144706
> ...


sick results!


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice results esp since u kept most gains. What brand of dbol was you using?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Op great results :thumbup1:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Good transformation hard style


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Good effort mate. Good size increase.

Did your lifts shoot up?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> You've done well there mate, should show a few Dbol only cycles arnt crap and are done right produce results!
> 
> How much weight did you gain?


thaanks man!!  and true man dbol is not tht weak at all if you know what your doing! the hardest bit is maintaing the gains wich i think i didnt lost tht much, and i was 82 kg when.i started it ended up on 95kg bit obv with a bit of bulk on now im 88kg so i maintained some good 6kg after 10 weeks and my stenght is still the same aswel apart from my chest...


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats all bro science bullsh!t mate you can very safely start with 40-50mg just have some nolvadex or adex ready in case your nipples feel tingly or puffy. Next time dont listen to bro science & read more facts. It wont go any smoother into your system of you start low & go higher or of you start high or go lower how is that even logical ?


well i didnt know any better and since it was more than one person telling me tht i belived them, i mean its not like it messed up the cycle or anything really but i get what your saying


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hardstyle said:


> thaanks man!!  and true man dbol is not tht weak at all if you know what your doing! the hardest bit is maintaing the gains wich i think i didnt lost tht much, and i was 82 kg when.i started it ended up on 95kg bit obv with a bit of bulk on now im 88kg so i maintained some good 6kg after 10 weeks and my stenght is still the same aswel apart from my chest...


Sounds good pal did you take anything along with it? An what was your PCT?


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

carrerarich said:


> Good job bro! What was your diet like?


thanks man  and well my diet was very clean for the first 3 weeks was like oats + protein shake then i would eat salmon,tuna,stake,chiken,herring fillets through out the day i was having around 50g of carbs on those 3 weeks but then my appetite grew bigger and bigger and i ended up doing a dirty bulk with burger king and pizzas 3 times a week with carbs up to 200+grams lota of flapjacks luckly dbols managed to hold most of the fat haha if i done all tht without gear i would be obese by now xD... i cant eat anything over 80g of carbs daily i blow up like a ballon in a very non visualy pleasing way hahah but yh thts keto diets for you... done keto diet for 6 weeks after cycle i did it for too long...


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Sounds good pal did you take anything along with it? An what was your PCT?


naah was dbol only i ll do test and deca with this new cycle though and i took nolvadex for 4 weeks but tbh my libido lvls where going back up on the 9-10th week of dbol guess my body was just getting used to it ... my nipples were a bit sore and tender but its all gd now  nothing tht nolva couldnt fix hehe


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

vik2001 said:


> Nice results esp since u kept most gains. What brand of dbol was you using?


well its not too hard to lose the gains most ppl tht usualy lose gains are the ones tht simply stop going to the gym, do crazy diets to cut, or just dont feel as motivated to work out plus supplementation is so important aswell for the maintenace of the muscle during the time u are off cycle...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

This thread got totally hijacked!! :| Good results


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

WallsOfJericho said:


> This thread got totally hijacked!! :| Good results


indeed it got lol but yh thought i should just post the results as most threads they never post pics so make them look a bit dodgy because come on!! what guy tht acc gets gd results doesnt end up taking selfies of themselfs!??


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hardstyle said:


> indeed it got lol but yh thought i should just post the results as most threads they never post pics so make them look a bit dodgy because come on!! what guy tht acc gets gd results doesnt end up taking selfies of themselfs!??


I don't take selfies...I'm not a teenage girl lol


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Cracking conclusion mate, well worth doing


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys can we try and keep the thread on track, and respect the OP please.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> This thread got totally hijacked!! :| Good results


not any more.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Really good results there, just waiting for everyone to come along and tell you you'll lose it all because you didn't run test.

Good result from a decent steroid, a great first cycle for someone that has a solid diet and training program and doesn't want to pin.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dianabol is a great choice for an oral only cycle. Also shows you what is achievable with assistance. It was my first course 25 years ago, and blew my mind how much I gained.

Keep up the good work.

:thumb:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hardstyle said:


> Before cycle:
> 
> View attachment 144705
> View attachment 144706
> ...


Nice gains mate!! Looks like you've got a bit of water weight there but that's to be expected from dbol. Keep training and diet good and you should hold onto quite a bit of that. What you got planned for next cycle?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry @Hardstyle, didn't notice you had pics there 10 weeks post cycle. You've done well mate, nice one!!


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like this thread has been cleaned up lol. Got me really thinking test, deca and dbol next bulk!


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Really good results there, just waiting for everyone to come along and tell you you'll lose it all because you didn't run test.
> 
> Good result from a decent steroid, a great first cycle for someone that has a solid diet and training program and doesn't want to pin.


thanks man and well, over 10 weeks now have passed and i havent lost anything apart from water retention which was about 4-5kg and i maintained the other 5 kilos of muscle but today is my 4th day of dbols 15mg and so far so good im loving these ones!! hopefully will get to 100kg this time!


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Dianabol is a great choice for an oral only cycle. Also shows you what is achievable with assistance. It was my first course 25 years ago, and blew my mind how much I gained.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> ;thumb:


 t did blown my mind too!! i was 83kg went up to 94kg and the strenght!! expecialy on my legs tht was just amazing haha cant get hold of naposim though thts the one i need!!!  but yeah this time dbols+test+deca cant wait to see the results!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Hardstyle said:


> t did blown my mind too!! i was 83kg went up to 94kg and the strenght!! expecialy on my legs tht was just amazing haha cant get hold of naposim though thts the one i need!!!  but yeah this time dbols+test+deca cant wait to see the results!!


you know you might want to consider just test with a dianabol kicker for your first injectable, rather than dual compound in the pin. There is a great thread in the stickies here by @marknorthumbria on 'your very first cycle' I think its called. But I always recommend 500mg pw of Test E as a first injectable, with either d-bol. t-bol or var for teh first 4 weeks, as its a nice straightforward cycle, you will gain massively on it, and gives you a baseline for future cycles.


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Sorry @Hardstyle, didn't notice you had pics there 10 weeks post cycle. You've done well mate, nice one!!


haha its allright  and thanks and yeah i ve started to do **** loads of hyper extentions to remove tht fat from my lower back thts where i usualy store most fat which is rlly annoying... but yh first cycle and i maintained at least 70% of the gains so im quite happy with it as so many ppl kept telling how i was gonna lose all my gains bla bla bla haha but those are usually the guys tht only go to the gym when they are on gear but when they are off they stop the gym lol waste of money and health -.-


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ that's solid advice


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hardstyle said:


> haha its allright  and thanks and yeah i ve started to do **** loads of hyper extentions to remove tht fat from my lower back thts where i usualy store most fat which is rlly annoying... but yh first cycle and i maintained at least 70% of the gains so im quite happy with it as so many ppl kept telling how i was gonna lose all my gains bla bla bla haha but those are usually the guys tht only go to the gym when they are on gear but when they are off they stop the gym lol waste of money and health -.-


Doing hyper extensions won't target the fat on your lower back.... As you burn calories your body removes fat evenly from around the body..... It's the same rule as sit ups won't give you a 6 pack it's diet


----------



## Iron Horse (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice results! What brand dbol did you use? Any sides other than gyno?


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

bebe247 said:


> Doing hyper extensions won't target the fat on your lower back.... As you burn calories your body removes fat evenly from around the body..... It's the same rule as sit ups won't give you a 6 pack it's diet


i guess you are not aware you can use your abs as a form of cardio.... and acc maintain your abs during bulking instead of becoming a 1pack wander. sure lowering your body fat and diet will give you a more visible 6pack but thts no reason why you should neglet them thts just an excuse ppl use to skip them abs... i do abs 4times a week plus 2 days of heavy abs training and i usualy spend 30mins just for my abs im pretty sure if i didnt do this i probably would have no abs whatsoever as my bulk was as dirty as miley cyrus vagina lol


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Abs as a form of cardio???? Don't know what you mean there....

Are you saying your work your abs to make them thicker and therefor they push through the fat to be visible while you bulk???


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

i ve started to do **** loads of hyper extentions to remove tht fat from my lower back

It is impossible to 'target' fat burn, you just have to burn more calories than you consume and the fat will go. You can do a million sit-ups for example and burn fat from your ear lobe !!

But awesome results buddy !


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> you know you might want to consider just test with a dianabol kicker for your first injectable, rather than dual compound in the pin. There is a great thread in the stickies here by @marknorthumbria on 'your very first cycle' I think its called. But I always recommend 500mg pw of Test E as a first injectable, with either d-bol. t-bol or var for teh first 4 weeks, as its a nice straightforward cycle, you will gain massively on it, and gives you a baseline for future cycles.


What are the benefits of two compounds ? i have just done my first cycle of 600mg Test-E pw with a dbol kicker for the first four weeks. I ran this cycle for 10 weeks with good results.

I am looking at 100mg Test-E with a dbol kicker for my second cycle, but will run for 16-20 weeks. will a dual compound be more beneficial ?


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Rhinotest said:


> i ve started to do **** loads of hyper extentions to remove tht fat from my lower back
> 
> It is impossible to 'target' fat burn, you just have to burn more calories than you consume and the fat will go. You can do a million sit-ups for example and burn fat from your ear lobe !!!
> 
> But awesome results buddy !


haha thanks man but what i was trying to say is if you do supersets of diferent abs exercises you ll swet as much as if you are running on a treadmil or any other kind of cardio so tht will help reduce the fat levels its like doing 100 sit ups 100 obliques 50 leg raises so on so on all in one go with no rest kind of like circuit training


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

NickyGlen said:


> I think what he means mate is you cant spot reduce where u want weight to come off, it comes off everywhere- remember your abs are like every other muscle and still need rest ....you wouldnt train chest or legs 4 times week! yes u should still train abs in offseason but will u lose weight in tht area....no.


well i know what you mean but i do it more often because i get too paranoid if i dont do them but there are diferent opinions where ppl say you should do them everyday as abs is the place where you store most fat plus i dont see the harm of doing it everyday plus its tht kind of muscle either u do it everyday or u just get lazzy on them everytime lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

bodybuilding isn't a 100meter sprint mate, you have you train for the long term. If you think you can train abs 4 or 5 times a week for 2 years for example then crack on, otherwise slow down and you will still get good results


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> you know you might want to consider just test with a dianabol kicker for your first injectable, rather than dual compound in the pin. There is a great thread in the stickies here by @marknorthumbria on 'your very first cycle' I think its called. But I always recommend 500mg pw of Test E as a first injectable, with either d-bol. t-bol or var for teh first 4 weeks, as its a nice straightforward cycle, you will gain massively on it, and gives you a baseline for future cycles.


I agree, I still only ever use 500mg and WC Tbol 80mg 4 weeks, grow like a weed on it, obviously with the calories to go with it. I always up to between 4000 and 5000kcals


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

jake87 said:


> bodybuilding isn't a 100meter sprint mate, you have you train for the long term. If you think you can train abs 4 or 5 times a week for 2 years for example then crack on, otherwise slow down and you will still get good results


Its doable, ive trained abs (3 sets 10 reps) every session for the past 2 years and mine look decent


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

L11 said:


> Its doable, ive trained abs (3 sets 10 reps) every session for the past 2 years and mine look decent


Doing what @L11? Crunches, leg raises, mat work etc? I'm thinking of adding a single exercise at the end of every session to build up my abs.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Doing what @L11? Crunches, leg raises, mat work etc? I'm thinking of adding a single exercise at the end of every session to build up my abs.


I use the weighted crunch machine (3 sets of 10), hanging leg raises (3 sets of 20), and do standing crunches to the side with the pulley (3 sets of 10). I do one of those at the end of every session if I've got time. Hanging knee raises with a weight between your legs are a really good one as well but the dip station in my new gym is weird so I can't do em. Also my old gym had a weighted machine you sit on and twist to the side for your obliques, that was amazing.

I prefer weighted exercises as I can't be f*cked to do loads of reps.


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

Hardstyle said:


> haha thanks man but what i was trying to say is if you do supersets of diferent abs exercises you ll swet as much as if you are running on a treadmil or any other kind of cardio so tht will help reduce the fat levels its like doing 100 sit ups 100 obliques 50 leg raises so on so on all in one go with no rest kind of like circuit training


Just remember that sweat is water and not fat, and drink a pint of ater and you replace what youve lost, just work out your ideal heart rate for your personal fat burning zone and train at that level !

Also remember that the more muscle fibre you have, the fast your metabolism becomes, there is a direct link. so get bigger and less aerobic exercise is required . simple !


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

L11 said:


> I use the weighted crunch machine (3 sets of 10), hanging leg raises (3 sets of 20), and do standing crunches to the side with the pulley (3 sets of 10). I do one of those at the end of every session if I've got time. Hanging knee raises with a weight between your legs are a really good one as well but the dip station in my new gym is weird so I can't do em. Also my old gym had a weighted machine you sit on and twist to the side for your obliques, that was amazing.
> 
> I prefer weighted exercises as I can't be f*cked to do loads of reps.


Sweet! My gym has one of the twisting oblique machines and weighted crunch machines too. Gonna get on those methinks.

I've avoided them as I find them monotonous, but these should help a bit. Cheers.

Sorry for hijacking OP


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Thats was defo a good bulking process, well done.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

gerula said:


> can anyone tell me pless where to buy some dbol ? thank you


Oh. Dear.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

gerula said:


> please tell me a good source site ! i am looking for dbol for months ! specialy blue hearts !thanks


This has to be the quickest way to get banned lol


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

jake87 said:


> bodybuilding isn't a 100meter sprint mate, you have you train for the long term. If you think you can train abs 4 or 5 times a week for 2 years for example then crack on, otherwise slow down and you will still get good results


i do understand what you saying because i.need to give abs rest like every other muscle BUT there was this time i was bulking up and i was being quite lazzy for 2 weeks with my abs and they were completly gone not even a 4pack lmao thts why im so paranoid with them the only time i.can afford being lazzy with.them is when im.cutting ... but yeah i seen.guys before tht told me they only do abs 3 times per month and they have the most amazing abs ever but guess we cant all be that lucky i just put too much fat around my waist/abs and if i slack thts it im done lol


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

L11 said:


> I use the weighted crunch machine (3 sets of 10), hanging leg raises (3 sets of 20), and do standing crunches to the side with the pulley (3 sets of 10). I do one of those at the end of every session if I've got time. Hanging knee raises with a weight between your legs are a really good one as well but the dip station in my new gym is weird so I can't do em. Also my old gym had a weighted machine you sit on and twist to the side for your obliques, that was amazing.
> 
> I prefer weighted exercises as I can't be f*cked to do loads of reps.


i wouldnt be able to haha i do heavy weight abs twice a week and the day after i do it i cant even cought, it hurts tht much haha


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Doing what @L11? Crunches, leg raises, mat work etc? I'm thinking of adding a single exercise at the end of every session to build up my abs.


my body weight abs training goes like this:

normal crunch 100x

hands over the knees crunch 100x

weighted leg raises 12x

obliques 50 each side

seating down twists with ball 100x

kicks 200x (you lay down on the floor with your feet 6 einches above the floor and do small kicks in the air)

scissors kicks 100x

and thts it but its all one big superset there is no rest you finish an exercises you go straight after to the next one!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I always say diet is key to abs ( well atleast being able to see them ) you can do 1000 crunches a day but if you have a fat belly your not going to see any abs.

Leaner the better I recon for example I have abs but there hidden as ive got some belly fat lol ( not a lot but enough to hide abs definition )


----------



## Hardstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I always say diet is key to abs ( well atleast being able to see them ) you can do 1000 crunches a day but if you have a fat belly your not going to see any abs.
> 
> Leaner the better I recon for example I have abs but there hidden as ive got some belly fat lol ( not a lot but enough to hide abs definition )


you are right , diet will make your abs visible ofc but doing abs even offseason, helps the abs to remain visible ! like i know i dont have the greatest abs but after my.bulk u still can see them and mate trust me my bulk was filth lol like burger king 3 times a week.plus pizxas twice a week flapjacks everyday before training.but!! no carbs after training though but still was a very dirty.bulk and im pretty sure if i havent done abs tht frequently i prolly wud ve ended up as a one pack wonder lol


----------



## Rocky71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great results. Very impressed!

I'm eating a similar diet to what you had with the first cycle, and have just started DBol. I'm Seeing great results at the minute, but only want to do this one cycle. Is this possible? And would I still be able to make gains without taking them after?

Sorry - everyone I usually ask straight away says you loose everything when you stop taking , but your pictures prove that's not always true. Was you just working out the same after the cycle to keep what you had ? Thx


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I always say diet is key to abs ( well atleast being able to see them ) you can do 1000 crunches a day but if you have a fat belly your not going to see any abs.
> 
> Leaner the better I recon for example I have abs but there hidden as ive got some belly fat lol ( not a lot but enough to hide abs definition )


I agree, but my diet has always been consistent and I never used to train abs directly and I could never see my abs until recently when I began doing hanging leg raises and L-sits and my abs have suddenly appeared and more defined than ever.


----------

